# IEMs Under 1K



## H2O (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Everyone.

I had Sound Magic ES18 earlier and used it for a couple of years. Then I got Mi Piston from Flipkart. Unfortunately, I lost it a couple of weeks ago. I wanted to get Mi Piston again but it has been out of stock in Flipkart for the past few weeks and I don't know if any other seller in India is reliable enough to buy from.

So, I am looking for new IEMs under the 1k range. Any recommendations which would be good? 

Should I go for Sound Magic ES18 again or go for Cowon EM1? I have read that Cowon EM1's build quality is better than Sound Magic ES18 but build quality isn't a priority for me. Sound quality is.

Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

Hmmm.

So?


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jun 8, 2015)

I think Sound Magic ES 18 have great sound quality. Noise cancellation is pretty good. And the clarity is neat too. Its best for who wants to hear good quality music for cheap price. You can compare both products on Flipkart.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2015)

Both es 18 and em1 are good. I prefer em1.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 10, 2015)

i have been using es18 solid bang for the bucks and going to buy em1 so can suggest which one is better


----------



## ZTR (Jun 10, 2015)

Em1 cause better build and flat cables
I have been using mine for over a year now and they hardly show any signs of wear


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jun 11, 2015)

Buy KZ EDSE or ED8m but request you not to kick your EM1, ES18, SoundMagic E10, E30 after getting KZ EDSE or ED8m.


----------

